#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-04
<jdeslip> Hi All
<jdeslip> Anyone here for the meeting??
<grantbow> o/
<sn9> what?
<sn9> tonight?
<jdeslip> I'll give it a few minutes to see if any stragglers come in
<jdeslip> Yep tonight.
<sn9> heh
<grantbow> ah, summer...
<rww> \o
<jdeslip> I guess I botched it and forgot to send out the email reminder :/
<sn9> :D
<grantbow> Happy 3rd of July everyone. :-)
<jdeslip> But, I did go to the county fair... So, the day was a complete waste
<jdeslip> I felt very patriotic there
<sn9> yes, happy day after day after canada day :P
<jdeslip> nice
<rww> happy Canadian-USA border crossing day?
<grantbow> is it?
<sn9> idk
<jdeslip> OK, lets get started on the meeting
<MarkDude> IS there a meeting?
<rww> If Canada day is the 1st, and Independence Day is the 4th, I figure the celebrations are somewhere in between right now :P
<jdeslip> ------------------------ Meeting Begins -------------------------
<jdeslip> Thanks for coming everyone who is here even though I forgot the announcement.  (pleia2 is going to kill me)
<sn9> MarkDude: i think the zeroth item on the meeting agenda is whether there is a meeting
<jdeslip> sn9: MarkDude: we do have one agenda item to at least bring to people's attention. So it is on.
<MarkDude> Well we can start arguing about stuff- for old times sake :D
 * MarkDude kids
<rww> jdeslip: this action would be in line with other historical triumvirates
<jdeslip> But first, let's start with announcements.  Anyone got any?
<sn9> MarkDude: that's last
<MarkDude> July 16th
<grantbow> sn9: short meetings are not a crime. Anyone who's present can participate. no quorum required.
<MarkDude> Geeknic in Los Gatos
<sn9> grantbow: old news
 * MarkDude will email about it to ML and LUGS
<jdeslip> sounds good
<MarkDude> Lets argue about it G XD
 * MarkDude likes quorums - lol
<jdeslip> Any other announcements?
<sn9> linuxpicnic?
<grantbow> Oregon events are soon. not sure who's going.
<sn9> for august, that is
<grantbow> sn9: yes, good point
<jdeslip> sn9: Ya, August 27
<jdeslip> last year Ubuntu had a table there.  We should look into doing another one.
<grantbow> www.linuxpicnic.org
<jdeslip> Ok, I'll add that as an agenda item for the next meeting (Linux picnic planning and registration)
<grantbow> great
<jdeslip> So, we can a count of how many people are going and what we want to do
<jdeslip> Ok, so our only agenda item for the meeting is to review our approval application here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2011
<MarkDude> Oh, Google+ rocks, bigtime
<jdeslip> MarkDude: agreed on that count
<jdeslip> Has anyone had a chance to review the application?
<jdeslip> Any comments.
<jdeslip> As it stands now, it looks pretty good to me.  But a few things are missing.  Long term goals for one.
<MarkDude> besides lack of penguin pics- looks good
<MarkDude> Nice and orderly- people did some great work on it
<MarkDude> Nice job
<grantbow> I think goals would be useful.
<jdeslip> agreed
<jdeslip> Any suggestions?
<seidos> hello, i for one would like to figure out a way to get excited about a project again
<seidos> the only thing i can think of is propaganda
<grantbow> Perhaps the elected folks could talk and make a proposal or host a discussion.
<seidos> creation of propaganda that is
<grantbow> Perhaps a call for suggestions on the mail list would get more input too.
<rww> didn't we brainstorm goals last meeting?
<jdeslip> rww: Yes I think so.  Perhaps it is time to just send suggestion to the mailing list and pick something.
<jdeslip> I think the idea is to get the application off sometime in the next week or so
<grantbow> yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June19
<jdeslip> I'll review the log with DarkwingDuck and pleia2, make a suggestion and send it to the list
<jdeslip> Ok, so there is actually a second agenda item for the meeting that I missed.  Which is a suggestion by grant that we limit the addition of new topics to the meeting to 24 hours before the start
 * MarkDude votes against such a thing as a rule
<jdeslip> (i.e. you cannot add an agenda item less than 24 hours before the meeting) - I guess this would be more of a suggestion of courtesy rather than a hard rule.
<MarkDude> A suggestion maybe
<jdeslip> Is that correct Grant?
<grantbow> MarkDude: there's no voting and there's no rule. It's just text on the page describing.
<MarkDude> There were a few time that a timely agenda item was the most fair way to deal with sumthin' IMHO
<grantbow> jdeslip, correct
<MarkDude> I know G
<jdeslip> As a suggestion, I don't see any problem with it.  As a hard-rule I guess it could be problematic (I could see people needing exceptions on occassion and we don't want to make it harder for new members to participate)
<grantbow> The reason I wrote it as I did was to make it a suggestion as I know that "life happens"
<jdeslip> Anyone have any complaints about the text?
<rww> I'd like something on the wiki along the lines of "Agenda items added within 24 hours of the meeting time may be postponed until the next meeting so that everyone has a chance to consider them."
<sn9> seconded
 * MarkDude thoughts were it should ONLY be for extraordinary circumsrtances
<grantbow> rww: sure
<MarkDude> rww +1
<MarkDude> I mean 99% of the time it is not good to do
<jdeslip> rww: that seems fine to me too. If grantbow is happy with it as well.  We can go with that.
<MarkDude> that 1% situation- another matter
<grantbow> rww: where on the wiki? in the meeting template as I had proposed?
<seidos> is there anything presently stating that agenda items *can't* be postponed?
<rww> grantbow: works for me
<jdeslip> I think the meeting template makes the most sense.
<grantbow> partly this issue was raised again because a newcomer added something to the agenda last minute. Clarifying the expectations helps everyone.
<jdeslip> seidos: No, but people might be a bit angry if their agenda item is postponed for no reason...
<jdeslip> this is giving people fair warning I guess
<grantbow> rww: would you like to do the honors or should I?
<MarkDude> Well leadership is reasonable here- I see them giving reasons (if needed) :)
<rww> grantbow: I'm out of the loop on where that stuff is stored, go ahead.
<grantbow> ok
<seidos> jdeslip: ah, it's a CYA kind of thing
<grantbow> anything else for this item?
<jdeslip> OK, grantbow - I'll leave it up to you make the change that sounds reasonably close to the wording rww used
<MarkDude> Make sure it is good, or I will put it in agenda at last minute
<MarkDude> to be meta
<grantbow> jdeslip: I'll edit it tonight, thanks.
<jdeslip> Anyone have any final announcements to make before we close this meeting?
<grantbow> lol
<seidos> idea here
<seidos> just thinking that sunday night is bad for me, well, during the school year
<seidos> is the solution to that simply reviewing logs?
<jdeslip> Ya, we have been talking about moving one of the Sunday meetings to another day of the week.
<jdeslip> (Like on an every-other meeting basis)
<jdeslip> But, I don't think we ever decided on anything and the talk died down.
<seidos> hate to say it, but the meeting reeks of work
<jdeslip> lol
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> which is fine, but like, bad work, ya' know?
<jdeslip> If you don't enjoy your time here, nothing is keeping you.  You are definitely free to review the logs.
<seidos> like not dwarves whistling to work...but in a cubicle, joe vs. the volcano kind of work
<MarkDude> lol
<rww> I'm waiting for MarkDude to suggest we move meetings to Google+ Hangouts.
<seidos> oh right, should've handed out party hats
<jdeslip> And we do accept suggestions on improving things... but meetings are ... you know ... meetings
 * seidos hands out party hats
 * MarkDude is hanging out in + now-
<MarkDude> actually more like lonely- with no takers to talk
<rww> I know, my Stream keeps telling me.
<seidos> jdeslip: understood
 * seidos hands jdeslip a bat cowl
<jdeslip> So, if you have suggestions on changing the day of the week or somehow otherwise improving the meeting, please make them. But, most importantly, spend your time whatever you want to spend it.  Have fun :)
<jdeslip> Being involved in a community, working on code etc ... is a lot like work, but it is also something I find fun. Which is why I am here.
<seidos> it can be fun
<seidos> not trying to harsh your meeting
<jdeslip> MarkDude: I tried to invite a bunch of people to G+ but the invites are closed still - once more people get on, I am sure you will be in hangout heaven
<MarkDude> Well- seidos we can do a hangout on + sometime
<seidos> MarkDude: right, whenever access is granted
<jdeslip> OK, anyway, seidos, thanks for the feedback.
<jdeslip> Anyone else got anything before we close?
<MarkDude> Nope
<jdeslip> ok, since MarkDude is qualified to answer for everyone, we will end there.
<jdeslip> ------------------------------------- Meeting Ends ------------------------------
<grantbow> Thanks for hosting jdeslip :-)
<MarkDude> jdeslip, you rock Sir :)
<rww> two of my Facebook friends already moved entirely over to G+. Might do the same once it goes public.
<MarkDude> Ok now somebody email Lyz and tell her I went crazy in the meeting
<MarkDude> Say I was rambling about Churchill again
<MarkDude> XD
<jdeslip> Thanks for coming everyone
<seidos> thanks for hosting jdeslip
<jdeslip> Speaking of G+ - is there any way to sort the stream by date - I hate posts with lots of comments on them keep coming back to the top.  That is the one thing that irritates me.
<jdeslip> (I also wish that when I shared something in Google reader it went to G+ and not buzz, but I imagine they will change that soon)
<rww> jdeslip: you can mute the posts for now. They're working on an alternative I think.
<rww> (and they /are/ sorted by date. date of last comment ;P)
<jdeslip> rww: ya, but muting every post that comes through the stream is a bit of hastle
<rww> true
<jdeslip> I think only posts that I have also commented on should come back to the top
<jdeslip> Wonders where I should suggest this... I wish Google had used launchpad to report bugs
<seidos> don't really get the thinking behind not opening it up to whoever wants to sign on
<rww> jdeslip: "Feedback" button in the bottom right is what I'm using for that sort of thing
<jdeslip> ah, I'll try that.  Though I suspect there is no way to follow up with that and see if anyone read your comment.
<jdeslip> Ah well.
<jdeslip> Goodnight everyone. I'm off to movies.
<rww> there isn't
<BrightAmbition> movies nice
<MarkDude> jdeslip, you can mute posts
<seidos> hmmm, 138 members, that's a company o_o
<seidos> interesting
<BrightAmbition> yes very much so
<BrightAmbition> :)
<BrightAmbition> not really, i'm just agreeing randomly
<seidos> is that even possible?
<seidos> randomness exists?
<BrightAmbition> I have no clue
<BrightAmbition> is it?
<BrightAmbition> hehe
<seidos> no!
<seidos> but that may be random
<seidos> can't say, too much ignorance
<BrightAmbition> oops i made a typo just caught that
<BrightAmbition> i meant to say does it exist
<rww> Randomness is an illusion caused by sufficiently-hidden order. Order is an illusion caused by sufficiently-hidden randomness.
<BrightAmbition> I stay quiet to avoid saying something stupid
<BrightAmbition> It works though
<BrightAmbition> sometimes
<seidos> everything is an illusion but it isn't
<BrightAmbition> hmm
<seidos> stupid stuff is so interesting though
<BrightAmbition> Not for me
<seidos> like...crashing
<seidos> if stupid stuff wasn't so interesting, i bet reddit wouldn't be as popular as it is
<seidos> <troll face>
<BrightAmbition> Yes it's like the brain crashing technically
<seidos> i'm terrible at the troll face
<BrightAmbition> CASPLAT!
<BrightAmbition> lol
<seidos> it's really more in the eyes than in the grin i think
<BrightAmbition> I don't know how to be a troll
<BrightAmbition> Even though some people say i am which i don't get
<seidos> it's probably hard to tell the difference between someone that is trolling with intent, and someone that just doesn't know what is going on
<BrightAmbition> I admit most of the time i have no clue what is going on so i just wing it
<BrightAmbition> Nothing like improvising
<seidos> who's line is it anyway?
<BrightAmbition> I have not a clue
<seidos> it must be wayne brady's
<BrightAmbition> Speaking of lines i have to do homework
<BrightAmbition> Not fun
 * BrightAmbition sighs
<seidos> this is a youtube improvisation:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj0DbCBqF80
<seidos> what kind of homework BrightAmbition ?
<BrightAmbition> Is there a ubuntu penguin game?
<BrightAmbition> I want to play something like that
<seidos> there is an OSwars game, but you wouldn't like it.  it needs more developers (artists and coders)
<seidos> by youtube improvisation i meant i searched for "wayne brady" and that was the first video
<sn9> it's a theatre arts class
<BrightAmbition> improvising is more fun
<seidos> sn9: cool
<seidos> hmmm, looking over membership process...the flow isn't zen
<seidos> where's the "join button"...
<seidos> reading over this last meeting log though, the controversial concept of "republican vs democracy" appears to be occuring
<seidos> "don't trust the mob to vote for themselves, they first must be qualified to vote..."
<seidos> which, kind of makes sense, considering what happened to Greece...
<seidos> Ancient Greece*
<seidos> anyway, back to real life
<MarkDude> Well polarization happens by itself sometimes- like water finding its level
<seidos> oops i meant republic
<seidos> though, i suppose the relationship between republic and republican should be pretty transparent at this point.
<MarkDude> Well Lincoln was a Republican-like one of the first
<MarkDude> Jeffersonians were one of the 1st parties- and then cam the Anti Jeffersonians
<seidos> Andrew Jackson was a Democrat
<seidos> well, he started as Democratic-Republican, then changed to Democratic
<seidos> would've been a great president if it wasn't for the Trail of Tears
<MarkDude> no doubt- I knew someone that their Grandma was on that
<MarkDude> Grew up in reservation in OK
<seidos> should probably read up more on Eisenhower
<MarkDude> Ike
<MarkDude> Still the best slogan in politics- I Like Ike
<MarkDude> IMHO
<seidos> "hope" was pretty awesome.
<seidos> dunno if it was "good" in hindsight, but it was effective.
<seidos> "in" is always an interesting one...
<seidos> can only guess..."in" what?
 * MarkDude made pic that said Change we hope we can believe in :D using that ODT file that had the iconic pic
 * seidos thinks that when one goes up high enough, the political parties are essentially the same
<seidos> Obama and Boehner did play golf last week :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-05
<seidos> feeling under dressed
 * seidos puts on a bow tie
<philipballew> seidos, why the style choice?
<seidos> philipballew: why the logic?
<philipballew> seidos, well logic would say if you put what your wearing on irc, it is not a common outfit to be worn by you. therefor logic would ask why the change
<seidos> philipballew: so cyberspace isn't magical?
 * seidos throws bow tie in the trash can
<seidos> lol
<philipballew> theres no doves appearing out of hats on my screen haha seidos
 * seidos cries
<seidos> this is what it sounds like, when doves cry
<philipballew> i hear music coming from my speakers. i like the sound of doves crying seidos
<seidos> pigeons croo
<seidos> croo croo, not sure about crying
<seidos> t.v. is on, watching cartoon network \o/
<seidos> it's a star wars clone wars marathon
<akk> mourning doves cry -- ooooahhhhhh oooooohhhhh ooooohhhhhhhh
<seidos> mourning doves cry: "where's my crew!  where's my crew!"
<seidos> this is weird:  http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/04/mark-zuckerberg-is-the-most-followed-user-on-google/
<philipballew> why would he have a profile?
<seidos> seems fishy to me
<seidos> he is known for issuing fake adverts
<philipballew> i watched the social network or whatever that movies called the other day
<philipballew> they used kde to do all their stuff in the movie
<seidos> won't see it
<seidos> saw transformers 2 finally
<grantbow> can someone please update the topic for the next meeting on July 17th? Thanks.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 3rd, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 3rd, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 17th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 17th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<jdeslip> Finally...
<jdeslip> :)
<seidos> make sure you wrote command down :D
<grantbow> I used rww's suggestion merged with mine and embelished a bit. "Agenda items added within 24 hours of the start of the meeting may be postponed until the next meeting. Adding your item well in advance helps everyone collaborate and avoids last minute surprises."
<grantbow> comments and suggestions welcomed.
<seidos> hmmm, what did lady macbeth even look like?
<seidos> there isn't a way to collaborate on launchpad, is there?
<seidos> it seems like IRC is where it's at...
<seidos> it would make sense if things could start off chill, then if it gets enough momentum then put it on the meeting agenda
<seidos> ideas come and go, not sure that all of them are worth putting on an agenda
<seidos> would be cool if they could be hashed out informally among friends
<grantbow> I agree
<cactaur> I feel like this would be appropriate today in a California room.
<cactaur> Especially after the now-5-year-reigning hot-dog champion.
<cactaur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgqbCq_sxmo
<pleia2> rww brought it up during the meeting - yes we discussed goals last time, and they were added to the application, they just all seemed short term rather than long term, and were added accordingly
<MarkDude> pleia2, did you see my snarky comments after the meeting ? I wanted rww to tell you I went nuts and started quoting Churchill :D
<MarkDude> But of course did not do such a thing
<nigelb> *went*?
<MarkDude> nigelb, I did not
<pleia2> MarkDude: I saw :)
<MarkDude> Although, my reputation greatly proceeds me, argue with one billionaire that starts Open Source project, people rememebr
 * MarkDude was very uppity last year :D
<pleia2> haha
 * MarkDude had some maritime signal flares we lit off last night- They go up 100 meters, and stay lit for a minute or so
<MarkDude> Yay- the 4th means blow sh*t up
<MarkDude> and booze and bbq
<BrightAmbition> hello
<BrightAmbition> geez did i run someone away?
<BrightAmbition> lol
<pleia2> requested http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-06
<jyo> Anyone have any cable crimping advice?
<erichammond> jyo: Yeah, buy molded cable exactly the length and colors you need.  Here's the Cat.5E page of my favorite inexpensive supplier: http://www.bestlinknetware.com/store-detail.asp?categoryID=60&subcategoryID=05
<philipballew> it is way to hot here in ca. and this laptop here is not helping. maybe in other parts of ca its better
 * sn9 is in SF atm
<grantbow> erichammond: nice, thanks for the link
<philipballew> sn9,  auburn hit tripple digits today. I assume sac was just as bad. sf sounds like a nice place now
<sn9> i stopped in dixon and it was 102
<sn9> gnome clock-applet is currently reporting 61 for SF
<sn9> 91 for sac
<philipballew> nothin like 92 in auburn at 8:45 pm!
<sn9> 91 is like 92
<BrightAmbition> To me it's not that hot
<BrightAmbition> The weather that is
<pleia2> I have to say it was nice coming back to SF after a weekend in sonoma where it was in the mid 90s
<sn9> how warm does philly get?
<pleia2> it's been in the 90s for a few weeks
<jyo> At least we don't get crazy humidity in CA.
<pleia2> jyo: yeah, the humidity is what makes the northeast awful in the summer
<pleia2> rww: not sure if you saw the other day: 09:17:25 < pleia2> rww brought it up during the meeting - yes we discussed goals last time, and they were added to the application, they just all seemed short term rather than long term, and were added accordingly
<rww> I didn't, thanks
<pleia2> so if any were missed, please feel free to add them :)
<rww> I'll admit to not actually looking at the application last meeting, I was multitasking :(
<pleia2> ah, gotcha :)
<pleia2> I'll drop a mail to the list with the link so others can review it
<rww> further evidence that I'm still not fully Americanized: I still think "biweekly" means twice a week ):
<pleia2> heh :)
<rww> I think I'm going to go to https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/LinuxDiscussion today. Does anyone else go to it here?
<pleia2> I go maybe once a month, but can't tonight because my todo list is seeking revenge for my unplugged weekend :)
<pleia2> grantbow is usually there
<pleia2> MarkDude: when is our next geeknic? this month is already getting away from me
<sn9> 16th i think
<MarkDude> 16th
<MarkDude> with jug band after
<MarkDude> We should get Jono to jam with them
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> ok cool
<MarkDude> pleia2, Gio Gonzales was named to the All Star team -
<pleia2> I saw!
<MarkDude> His parents were there today, my Grandma is going to Phoenix with them to see the game
 * MarkDude is not
<pleia2> yay, good for her!
<MarkDude> OSCON messed up my timing
 * pleia2 nods
<MarkDude> I know I am stoked
<MarkDude> After meeting his parents, I see why he is such a class act
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> His dad was giving me ideas of pics to photoedit
<pleia2> haha
<MarkDude> After OSCON and CLS, I want to pull out schedule and start planning a few more games to go to
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> oh, saw this on my weekend trip http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5909576310
<pleia2> ta ca :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-07
<MarkDude> Hella ghetto
<jyo> ls
<jyo> bleh
<rww> my headache is back in force. guess i'm not going to SF ;(
<pleia2> rww: ouch, hope you feel better!
<MarkDude> aaditya, ping
<MarkDude> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dFkzbnZoVXVDMkJ1dmlXbjh0Q09MS1E6MQ&ndplr=1#gid=0
<rww> is there a Google page somewhere verifying that that's legitimate?
<MarkDude> Vic Gundotra posted it
<MarkDude> He is pretty legit
<MarkDude> this is where + announcements come from
<MarkDude> Engineering Director of Google+ :)
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts?tab=XX
<MarkDude> invites are sorta open
<MarkDude> we get to invite a few
<MarkDude> YokoZar, you have gmail adress for +1 invite?
<YokoZar> MarkDude: I already got invited but when I went last it was sort of uninvited
<YokoZar> can I actually sign up now?
<MarkDude> No- but we are able to send a few invites
<akk> I don't think invites mean anything at all.
<MarkDude> They need to be resent for the moment
<akk> Either it lets people in, or it doesn't.
<MarkDude> Look at Vics post
<MarkDude> well they did not specify number
<MarkDude> looks like we need to choose a few- I resent to 5 people I had invited
<MarkDude> people that resend now get invite sent, all the rest will get to respond after it is fully open- he explained partially why
<MarkDude> We continue to throttle invites, so please don't mass invite folks as it won't work. If you invite a handful of your most important friends and family you're much more likely to get these folks into our system.
<MarkDude> Still some chance to it- like lottery :)
<MarkDude> aaditya, pingy you invited person I wanted to check if this actually works
<MarkDude> :)
<akk> So MarkDude, now that I'm finally in, how do I find people like you to add?
<akk> I guess I just have to search for people individually by name, there's no way of saying "now that I've found MarkDude, I can find the other ubunteros from his profile" ?
<MarkDude> Once you get a few people added- the suggested folks become slightly relelvant
<akk> oh, wait, when I search I can see your profile and get to other people's from there
<MarkDude> took it a bit to figure out some of my circles
<akk> but I couldn't do that for people who were already in my circles
<MarkDude> Yep
<akk> couldn't find any way to see their profiles
<philipballew> noone invited me ...
<MarkDude> I have a fair amount of famous techies-  as well as Linux, and other geeks
<akk> Do people get a notice when someone adds them, so they can add back (if they want to)?
<philipballew> so Linus invited you MarkDude ?
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> Chris W did - he is not saying how he got invite last month
<MarkDude> nick sexycatsinhats
<MarkDude> akk, yes they do
<MarkDude> I put all the people in a follow list- and see what they share
<rww> hrm, maybe I should get my mom on Google+ then, if it's less closed right now
<MarkDude> I have taken a few off after I see what they post
<rww> I blocked and reported someone for the first time today.
<MarkDude> rww- just for the video feature- to show cat videos
<sn9> rww: who?
<MarkDude> or in your case turtles
 * MarkDude 's case penguins
<rww> http://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/+/policy/content.html is pretty excellent, btw
<rww> sn9: an Ubuntu community member who shall remain nameless
<sn9> in california?
<rww> no
<sn9> ok
<akk> People don't know what circle I'm adding them to, right?
<rww> akk: correct
<rww> just that you added them to one
<MarkDude> akk I just saw you added me
<MarkDude> I dont know where tho
 * MarkDude made post about that afew days ago- after adding Mike arrington- I put him in D-Bag circle
<MarkDude> then wondered about what circle people put me in- most common answer was geek, followed by Linux, Ubuntu, Fedora, and my favorite, people that wear penguin suits while giving talks :)
 * MarkDude suggests Gina Trapani and JEff Jarvis- since their stuff is very relvant to google +
<MarkDude> philipballew, you want invite?
<philipballew> yeah, id love one
<philipballew> maybe
<philipballew> i dont know much about it but i would like one
<MarkDude> You need a gmail-
<philipballew> philipballew@gmail.com
<MarkDude> and maybe your google profile set up- I think those of us that set up profiles last year were signing up in advance and did not know
<philipballew> yeah. I had friends who set those up a few months back
<philipballew> I wonder if this will do better then google buzz
<MarkDude> Yes
 * MarkDude will bet 1 US dollar on that
<MarkDude> philipballew, you are invited
<MarkDude> check mail
<MarkDude> I mean they got apple folks on it- hired away
<rww> I'm waiting for Google Buzz to get integrated into Google+ properly, personally
<philipballew> google buzz wasnt very popular
<philipballew> MarkDude, haha, no email. perhaps google isn't inviting anyone else\
<MarkDude> I think they hit the number quickly
<MarkDude> they wanted to double
<MarkDude> and aaditya most likely lost a chance for the moment :(
<MarkDude> Damn you dragon, where are you ? :D
<philipballew> im pretty happy with twitter now
<MarkDude> philipballew, then you will like part of this- it has a similar aspect, but better
<philipballew> MarkDude, how so?
<akk> It seems much more like facebook than twitter, right now
<MarkDude> the circle thing
<MarkDude> I have a following list
<MarkDude> of people that works out to very similar to Twitter
<MarkDude> for friends and stuff it is more like FB
<philipballew> so its a mix i guess
<MarkDude> For sure. Not only that- it will have open API
<MarkDude> so it can have extensions
<MarkDude> they are not doin gthat yet- since they are still trying different backends
<MarkDude> Yay, my sister is on here- her invite worked
<MarkDude> I really think it is because she is kinda near the Vally
<MarkDude> valley
<rww> I'm assuming that my initial guess of "San Fernando" is wrong and you mean Silicon.
<rww> MarkDude: so I figure you'll know. What was this Facebook announcement thing?
<MarkDude> It was crap. It should have been a blogpost
<MarkDude> Mark Z taught us math, for like 20 minutes
<pleia2> the skype integration for voice chat?
 * MarkDude was part of google hangout with chris Pirillo on it
<MarkDude> YEp, no workie for Linux
 * MarkDude says eff Mark Z in neck
<MarkDude> in neck
<MarkDude> :)
<rww> oh, so nothing I care about then
<pleia2> skype is kinda past it's prime anyway
<pleia2> its
<MarkDude> it was like welcom to 2007
<philipballew> MarkDude, pleia2 rww skype for linux could fade out now anyway to to msofts new ownership to
<MarkDude> Zonker posted about that subject, it was pretty good
<rww> not that it means much, but "Microsoft will continue to invest in and support Skype clients on non-Microsoft platforms" ~ Microsoft press release
<philipballew> they also have said "we love open source" rww
<rww> And? Some of Microsoft does love Open Source. Some of them even love Free Software :)
<philipballew> yet they abuse the foss industry
<rww> I'd love to see statistics on how many Free Software developers fix Windows installations for their day job :)
<rww> and personally, I'm a fan of good things (like Linux) having competition. I'm not a fan of things like patents, but I think abuse of software patents is ultimately the government's fault for creating them.
<philipballew> I have had jobs fixing windows machines. how should the patent system be changed?
<rww> To focus narrowly, software patents shouldn't be issued and current software patents should be rescinded.
<philipballew> tell that to apple...
<rww> (assumption: we're talking about the USA here :)
<rww> philipballew: and Redhat, and Google, and all the other companies that own them.
<philipballew> for sure. redhat is interesting. not always sure how to feel about them
<philipballew> google as well. they are big on free software. somewhat and other ways not
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/109381089725745119133/posts Joe "Zonker" Brockmeier commenting about MS patents
<MarkDude> in reacting to Matt Asay
<philipballew> google+ opened up apperently
<pleia2> I need an "ignore MarkDude's hangouts" button on g+
<pleia2> ;)
<nigelb> haha
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Well I am seeing if it works at Starbucks - it does
<MarkDude> and also if it works while people are at work- not so much
<MarkDude> besides, I gotta be social
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-08
<MarkDude> aaditya, Chris DiBona just said invites are back on again
<MarkDude> Or I will just add Additya Bhat and pretend it is you XD
<MarkDude> Might annoy him tho
<MarkDude> And the invites are closed
<MarkDude> Wow- I hope they release the graphs of how this has grown
<akk> they opened, but now they're closed again?
 * akk was just going to mail somebody who's been trying to get in
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> they are being silly
<akk> yeah
<MarkDude> I understand- they are growing fast as they can- jo no is on now
<seidos> gi joe-no = cobra kai
<seidos> maybe just cobra
<MarkDude> They are killing me- I *now * have invite button
<MarkDude> I mean should I just keep bugging folks?
<MarkDude> I just look at it like roulette now
<akk> Where do you get the invite button?
<MarkDude> to the right below start a hangout and go mobile
<rww> I don't see an invite button. I think they gave MarkDude one to get him to stop complaining about not having one :P
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> I don't have one there either.
<MarkDude> I was putting effort to getting Jo no on there- I wonder if they noticed I was an idiot that knew people
<MarkDude> weird I just invited aaditya
<seidos> MarkDude has connections with the Googol
<MarkDude> 2 degrees away from Googs
<MarkDude> Either Chris DiBona remembers meeting me- or a former ubuntu person that now works there
<seidos> Googol = 1x10^100 < # particles in Universe?
<seidos> hmmm, photons are particles sometimes, probably not
<seidos> and they can like change and stuff...so much for counting them all
<MarkDude> Change is always possible, and it starts from within
<aaditya> MarkDude is never around when I am.
<aaditya> I got the invites, but they don't work.
<akk> They're not real invites, rww figured it out, they're just a special google algorithm to get MarkDude to stop asking for invites. :)
<akk> g+ is so messed up ...
<rww> as usual, Google+ invite links only work when invite slots are open. invite slots are opened and closed frequently.
<seidos> anyone else follow RMS' political feeds?
<akk> Mark was seeing an invite button when we weren't, though.
 * seidos resets to being a kid, plays with seagulls
<akk> (but maybe he reloaded when ctime() % random() == MAGIC)
<pleia2> hehe
<jono> grantbow, ping?
<rww> akk: oh hey, I have an Invite button too now
<akk> ooh, let's see if I do
<akk> I do!
<pleia2> the internets this morning tell me it's open now (but maybe that just means it's open again for 20 minutes)
<akk> yeah, probably
<MarkDude> aaditya, + yay
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-09
<aaditya> MarkDude: thanks!
 * MarkDude is headed to DVLUG tonight
<MarkDude> will be late- to avoid traffic
<rww> MarkDude: I'm not, the heat is still annoying me
<akk> It cooled down nicely down here in santa clara county.
<MarkDude> It has cooled down here
<MarkDude> Not too bad
<grantbow> MarkDude: too bad, you missed a special guest
<MarkDude> Who
 * MarkDude is leaving now
<MarkDude> Hiring in SF at Minted >> http://www.minted.com/jobs all sorts of stuff
<MarkDude> pleia2,  ^^^
<MarkDude> :D
<rww> pleia2: (re: twitter) I came to the conclusion a while back that everything in California causes cancer.
<pleia2> ignorance is bliss
<pleia2> I think every single building has one of those signs too
<rww> WARNING: The thought processes used for ignorance may contain thoughts known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.
<pleia2> I think it went like this: "you know this prop will mean we need to put labels on EVERYTHING because our threshold for danger is so low, right" "it will be good for the lolz" voter: "dangerous chemicals?! I want to know about those!"
<rww> Someone should do a study on how much money California's proposition system has cost in total.
<pleia2> I think I read somewhere that props and other voter ammendments take up like 40% of the budget
<pleia2> I wonder why we're in so much debt :)
<pleia2> MJ made me read through all the voter stuff last time with him, it was the worst thing ever, it's very hard to be an informed voter here
<pleia2> but I get to go to the cool #1 fire station in SF to vote, so voting is cool
<akk> It is hard to read through all that stuff.
<akk> I bet not 1% of voters do.
<akk> And the official summary often differs quite a bit from what's actually in the text of the proposition.
<rww> pleia2: apart from my usual blaming of all the politicians, I blame the "spend money on this!" and "freeze taxes on this!" propositions for a lot of our problems, yes
<pleia2> not exaggerating, the booklets we got totalled about 200 pages
<pleia2> plus all the junk we get from prop people and candidates
<akk> That goes straight to recycling.
<pleia2> yeah, here too
<rww> None of my house is registered to vote (because we can't), so we don't get any of that :)
<rww> i grab the booklets from the library and read them, though
<pleia2> for fun?
<rww> being able to rant about things is fun :P
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-10
<MarkDude> Gooooooooooood Moooooooorning California
<akk> moooorning MarkDude
<MarkDude> morning akk
<MarkDude> I have some plants I am getting rid of
<MarkDude> You cant make to picnic on 16th can you?
<MarkDude> I have humming bird plant and others
<MarkDude> How are the berries doing?
<akk> Sadly, no, will definitely be in LA on the 16th.
<akk> The gooseberry is growing and looking really healthy, putting out berries ... but the berries are smaller than they should be and really concentrated.
<akk> So it's not totally happy yet, but it's doing okay.
<MarkDude> Takes a bit, to find the right spot for them
<akk> (That reminds me, need to water it this morning before it gets too hot)
<MarkDude> I have some in different parts of my yard now
<MarkDude> at least 10 plants
<MarkDude> a few should be in the right space- I find less water is good for them
<akk> Oh, the seedlings are looking good too. They're about 8" tall now (except one in a tiny pot which is still about 1.5", so maybe I need to repot that one).
<MarkDude> They are pretty tough
<MarkDude> I have some in very small containers- they are patient- since they can live many years
<MarkDude> They should survive any frosts we have
<MarkDude> at least most
 * MarkDude will have salsa with them this Summer
<MarkDude> come hell or high water :D
<akk> I doubt I'll get enough for salsa any time soon ... but it's fun to pop a berry into my mouth every now and then.
<MarkDude> It is
<MarkDude> This year I have 3 cherry tomotoes
<MarkDude> Just able to go eat a few at a time now
<MarkDude> Makes me feel like a hunter-gatherer
<akk> yeah, exactly :)
<akk> I love walking out to the garden, picking something and eating it
<akk> sugar peas are great that way (I don't have any this year, though)
<MarkDude> Its weird how eating tomatoes when it is 100 degrees taste so good
<akk> I only have one tomato so far -- and something has already eaten a hole in it, just when it's getting close to ripe. :(
<MarkDude> My birds are not eating them- so Iam happy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-02
<jtatum> Meeting starting soon :)
<jledbetter> yay
<jtatum> Is there actually a netsplit happening now or is it just services?
 * jtatum rubs his hands together..
<jtatum> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul  2 02:00:23 2012 UTC.  The chair is jtatum. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jtatum> Evening all! Who is here for tonight's meeting?
<icarus81> here
<akk> me
<jtatum> Cool! Here's our agenda for tonight:
<jtatum> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12July1
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12July1 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<jtatum> It's.. empty :)
<jtatum> So, we'll move straight to the usual standing agenda
<jtatum> #topic Upcoming events
<jtatum> Does anyone have any upcoming events to share?
 * jledbetter is here.
<jtatum> There will be a Mountain View Ubuntu Hour on Thursday, 7/19. Details to be announced on-list soon.
<jtatum> No other events? Summer months do tend to be rather quiet.
<Corey> I will be in the bay area the week of the 9th should anyone come up with an event.
<jtatum> That's awesome, Corey! Might want to ping the ML.
<jtatum> OK. Moving along..
<jtatum> #topic Any other comments, questions, suggestions or ideas
<jtatum> Anybody? :) Everyone just outside enjoying the weather?
<jledbetter> Yep ;)
<icarus81> It was nice today. I didn't do much outside though.
<akk> I went for a hike, lovely weather!
<jtatum> It really is lovely weather, here in the bay area, anyhow.
<akk> (a hike that required driving the convertible a fair distance to get to the trailhead :)
<icarus81> My brother wants to go hike Mt Baldy this summer.
<eps_> Corey: SF Ubuntu Hour on the 11th: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1829/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<jtatum> Thanks, eps_!
<Corey> eps_: Yoink.
<jtatum> And thanks for coming, folks :)
<jtatum> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul  2 02:12:46 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-07-02-02.00.moin.txt
<jledbetter> Thanks for runnin it, jtatum
<scientes> jledbetter, ruining what?
<scientes> oh, runnin lol
<jtatum> a little of both? :)
<scientes> wait was there a meeting in here?
<scientes> oh i see the log, pretty simple
<scientes> can i get the bot to highlight me when meetings start?
<scientes> ok done :)
<jtatum> hope you had an awesome weekend, pleia2 :)
<pleia2> jtatum: it was busy! thanks for chairing last night :)
<jtatum> Any time.
<kdub3_> hola channel
<pleia2> g'day kdub3_
<philipballew> hello kdub3_ as well
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-03
<bkerensa> philipballew: I have to send in registrations today apparently do you have in stone travel arrangements and can guarantee you will be able to volunteer at the booth?
<philipballew> Yes I so. I will be there
<philipballew> rair or shine
<bkerensa> kk
<philipballew> *rain
<bkerensa> whats your e-mail so I can throw it in
<philipballew> philipballew@ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> philipballew: ok I just sent the list off to O'Reilly
<scientes> bkerensa, awesome!
<scientes> oh wait
<scientes> not the book request MarkDude
<philipballew> nice! Should be a fun week
<philipballew> MarkDude, is awesome!
<scientes> indeed
<scientes> i'd like to go to OSCON
<bkerensa> philipballew: yep :)
<scientes> i could pick up my bicycle while im there
<bkerensa> philipballew: a fun week and a half
<philipballew> I should ride my bike to portland
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: you would not make it
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> Dont worry bkerensa, Ive been to portland once before
<bkerensa> I would be very surprised
<philipballew> I rode 12 miles yesterday!!!
<philipballew> thts not as many as 500 though
<scientes> youd fit right in....but only if your bicycle has those high handle-bars
<scientes> ;)
<bkerensa> idk though I know someone who rides from Portland all the way to crater lake and back in just a weekend
<scientes> i've known ppl like that
<scientes> they will bicycle 20 miles to go to a bicycle ride
<bkerensa> philipballew: oh no... its 592 miles if you take I-5
<bkerensa> but they dont let bikes on I-5
<bkerensa> so you have to take 101 N
<scientes> highway 9
<bkerensa> and that adds 90 extra miles
<bkerensa> well maybe more than that
<bkerensa> you would have cut across at Lincoln City and then take old highway 18 through the farm lands and then 99W to the SW side and then drop into PDC
<bkerensa> PDX*
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ssh markdude@fedorapeople.orgh
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude was actually waiting for a mask for GidgetKitchen
 * MarkDude thinks he should be in the Ubuntu booth OSCON wearing a circle of Friends shirt
<MarkDude> Then maybe Suse, and dressed like a lizard
<MarkDude> And just work my way down the list
<philipballew> I do like that lizard
<philipballew> Does anyone know a way in Launchpad to show all unconfirmed launchpad bugs for 12.10?
<jtatum> the problem there is the version, right philipballew?
<philipballew> yeah jtatum Im just trying to make use of my 12.10 laptop, by confirming some unconfirmed bugs.
<jtatum> just picking a random bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/drbd8/+bug/917134
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #917134 “dbrd8 kernel module and padlock-sha kernel module i... : Bugs : “drbd8” package : Ubuntu]
<jtatum> looks like there's no version info tagged on reported bugs
<jtatum> bugs can be targeted after reporting, or tagged.. but nothing on unconfirmed bugs by default, so no particular way to search for them
<jtatum> can show all unconfirmed bugs in ubuntu by searching for status "new" at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<darthrobot> Title: [Bugs : Ubuntu]
<jtatum> (that's a long list)
<philipballew> ah, I see this now.
<philipballew> The advanced search option...
<MarkDude> philipballew, scientes lets see about getting the book list sent off this week
<MarkDude> That way it can be mentioned to nice Oreilly folks at OSCON
<philipballew> Alright. SOunds like a solid plan MarkDude
<philipballew> Ill give jon johns a hug or something
<MarkDude> Good plan
<MarkDude> One of the best names in tech
<philipballew> agreed. Portland sounds like a fun place
<philipballew> THis is going to be a good time
<MarkDude> It will be fun
<philipballew> I wish I could bring my bike there.
<philipballew> That would be cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-04
<philipballew> Does anyone know of good bzr gides?
<philipballew> one that does not assume I would know anything. You know the kind that gives you so much information you feel insulted because they think your stupid and know nothing.
<philipballew> Thats what I am looking for...
<kdub3_> philipballew: need some bzr help?
<philipballew> kdub3_, possibly yeah, trying to push a community accomplishment
<kdub3_> ah, i dunno if i know anything about community accomplishments
<kdub3_> is it a text file?
<bkerensa> philipballew: did you ever get your HP Cloud?
<philipballew> its a py file a svg and a text file.
<philipballew> I got three months free. I wont complain about that
<kdub3_> ok, so checkout whatever branch it is with "bzr branch lp:branchname"
<philipballew> hum, I have never seen that command before. Ill try that. I have always been a git person, but started seriously trying bzr this week
<kdub3_> git is better :)
<philipballew> Git does not make me as annoyed
<kdub3_> yeah, bzr needs a lot of plugins to make it o
<kdub3_> *ok
<kdub3_> 'bzr branch lp:branchname' to download, make the changes
<philipballew> git better documented as well
<kdub3_> add new files with 'bzr add path/to/file'
<kdub3_> and push with 'bzr push lp:branchname'
<kdub3_> lp:branchname assumes its a launchpad project
<philipballew> When I do bzr add i can just bzr add the branch and it sees the differences and changes can I?
<philipballew> s/can/cant
<kdub3_> eh, a branch is just a code development path, so i'm not sure what you mean by 'bzr add the branch'
<kdub3_> you bzr add with new files only
<kdub3_> existing files will be autodected as different
<philipballew> add the entire trunk I guess is what I mean
<kdub3_> yes, and then if you do 'bzr status' you should see your marked as either added or modified
<kdub3_> then you commit with 'bzr commit' , and upload with 'bzr push'
<philipballew> Alright, So I just bzr add the whole trunk and not each file, such as if I added three files, I would not bzr add three times, one for each file?
<kdub3_> i would just add the three files. all the other ones already exist in the tree
 * kdub3_ leaves coffee shop, looses internet
<philipballew> alright, peach out. I see what to do now!
<philipballew> *peace
<MarkDude> philipballew, I like peach out also
<MarkDude> Made me think of the Mario World fun
<philipballew> peaches is a good song
<bkerensa> MarkDude: The President started following meh :P
<MarkDude> Yes
 * MarkDude is not surprised
<MarkDude> Like I said - dont do the John Lennon thing and say you are bigger than God
<MarkDude> Even if you really are bkerensa
<MarkDude> Since you are headed that way
<MarkDude> godlike- not saying it tho - to clarify
 * MarkDude needs to take some pics with you at OSCON
<MarkDude> Will help my profile a bit if not more
<MarkDude> Hell, you were talked about positively today in Fedora
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ;p
<MarkDude> About being aa role model for FOSS in general, and how you do things
 * MarkDude will tease you another time
<bkerensa> MarkDude: :) I got a surprise for Fedora this OSCON
<MarkDude> Does it involves kittens?
<MarkDude> Or pie?
<bkerensa> ;) MarkDude nah... just 3M products
<MarkDude> Or penguins, now I am excited
<MarkDude> 3M is good stuff
<MarkDude> they are a company I have always admired
<MarkDude> They promote people from within, and let folks manage their ideas
<MarkDude> Fostering creativity
 * MarkDude has no such surprise planned for you as of yet
<MarkDude> Do you like pie?
<bkerensa> only Pecan
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> PEcan is good stuff
 * MarkDude 's favorite
<bkerensa> I'm of the opinion that baked fruit is gross
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<bkerensa> MarkDude: u got penguin suit yet?
<bkerensa> if not we might have to do with body paint
 * MarkDude considered doing the body paint thing for carnaval
<MarkDude> But no- I am just bringing penguin hat
<MarkDude> May end up bringing suit out for new debut at FOSSCON
<philipballew> If bkerensa is giving pie to Fedora people. Im totally switching to Fedora full time...
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Im not giving pie
<bkerensa> philipballew: I got a little prank for Fedora
<bkerensa> ;)
<philipballew> Id bring the toilet paper, but theres a chance there giving me a ride there
<philipballew> I can immaginine someone saying "Thats it,
<philipballew> im switching to rhel"
<bkerensa> MarkDude: why -> ssh bkerensa@fedorapeople.org
<bkerensa> Permission denied (publickey).
<bkerensa> not publickey
<bkerensa> =/
<MarkDude> You have a FAS account?
<philipballew> I used to use fedora, but I switched to centos
<MarkDude> If you did, you could file a bug
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yes I do
<MarkDude> bkerensa, if not- the admin channel will do it
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> well gnight
<MarkDude> You may have signed the old CLA
<MarkDude> File a bug on it
<philipballew> I herd someone say "Thats it, Im switching to Fedora" last week MarkDude
<philipballew> What bug platform do they use?
<MarkDude> Well I hear more switching to Debian or Mint than anything else
<philipballew> I always hear people saying "Im switching to Arch" Im ever herd "Im switching to "fedora" but I never hear anyone say "Thats it! Im switching to Red Hat Enterprise Enterprise Linux"
<philipballew> s/ever/even
<MarkDude> Well no one tech would switch to RHEL
<MarkDude> its toooooooooooooooooooooo old
<MarkDude> Of course its really stable
<MarkDude> its hella old
<philipballew> I still dont understand enterprise
<philipballew> If you Individuals have not yet read Jack's article on why he is apposing Apple products, Its a good read. http://www.berkeleylug.com/?p=1045
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Blog Archive » Why I still don’t use Apple Products…]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-05
<dragon> Unfortunately, I'm being forced to *upgrade* to 11.04.
<dragon> gnome wouldn't work on 12.04, and unity doesn't seem like it's configurable yet.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-06
<scientes> dragon, i just use unity-2d
<dragon> I'm on gnome-fallback now. Feels better.
<bkerensa> I have consumed more caffeine than any human ever should
<philipballew> Mit Romney would be very disappointed
 * philipballew does not mean to offend anybody, and if I do, I am sorry.
<bkerensa> philipballew: :D
<philipballew> You could try snorting caffeine...
<philipballew> Just sayin
<scientes> ^^that is totally doable
<bkerensa> http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/
<darthrobot> Title: [So, That’s It For Thunderbird | TechCrunch]
<bkerensa> Bye bye thunderbird
<scientes> bkerensa, really?
<scientes> I can't stand thunderbird
<scientes> it only has one feature which I think is worthy----that is detection of server settings based on an email
<scientes> which for alot of users is essential to getting it successfully setup
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-07
<scientes> bkerensa, http://mikeconley.ca/blog/2012/07/06/no-thats-not-it-for-thunderbird/
<darthrobot> Title: [No, that's not "it" for Thunderbird... | Mike Conley's Blog]
<akk> Wait, doesn't Mozilla announce every couple of years that they don't care about T'bird and won't be putting any resources into it?
<akk> The last time, mscott and a couple other people formed a whole separate company to support it ... I guess that fizzled?
<scientes> well that guy is a mozilla employee, trying to say that forking makes no sense
<scientes> its still xul, its still mozilla
<scientes> its just they arn't going to be spending as much money on it
<scientes> paulproteus, where you at?
<scientes> stillin portland?
<paulproteus> Nicaragua. Not actually feeling great.
<paulproteus> Going to DC for the WMF Hackathon in half a week or so.
<akk> Nicaragua. wow
<paulproteus> Then Portland again, then back to SF.
<paulproteus> Debcamp!
<scientes> paulproteus, yeah maybe you can sponsor my last upload of kyotocabinet
<scientes> that way i can ask for a freeze exception on it
<paulproteus> Cool lemme take a look
<paulproteus> So this seems pretty reasonable.
<paulproteus> Can you do me a favor and mail the debdiff to the Release Team for an ACK before I sponsor?
<paulproteus> scientes: ^
<paulproteus> I'd feel dumb if they NAK it and we have to do something silly like a -5 that's smaller, or something.
<scientes> yeah i have to rebuild it cause i overwrote that version locally
<paulproteus> Looks reasonable.
<paulproteus> Cool.
<paulproteus> Okay, /me -> Debcamp pool party (:
<scientes> :)
<philipballew> so your going straight from deb camp to oscon paulproteus ?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-08
<jyo> Looks like I'm late: http://sietch-tabr.tumblr.com/post/26700299043/thunderbirds-future-from-the-inside
<darthrobot> Title: [Thunderbird's future from the inside | NaN]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-01
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul  1 02:00:19 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> anyone here for the meeting? :)
<philipballew> here
<pleia2> hey philipballew
<philipballew> well hello
<pleia2> #agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13June30
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13June30 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> empty :)
<eps> woo-hoo!
<philipballew> I guess that means we already did all the work?
<pleia2> got a couple of events coming up, Ubuntu Hours in SF and Berkeley http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> that's pretty much it though
<pleia2> I did also want to mention that we had a bug report filed to work with the LoCo Council to get reapproval done this cycle
<philipballew> pleia2, I saw that I think.
<pleia2> we expire in september
<pleia2> philipballew: yeah, i think all three leaders are subbed
<pleia2> no rush, but I will probably start working on the reapproval app soon (not too hard to do since we do monthly reports)
<philipballew> pleia2, alright, anything I can do just let me know. There are many ways to get a hold of me and all work.
<pleia2> cool, thanks ;)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> that's really all I had for the meeting
<philipballew> I currently have nothing myself. I am out of town.
<pleia2> floor's open for anyone who wishes to bring anything up
 * eps is happy not to be in Walnut Creek -- it's hot enough to fry bacon. ;-)
<philipballew> I'm headed to auburn on Tuesday. It's 104 there today iirc.
<pleia2> oh dear
<philipballew> 108 tomorrow
<pleia2> supposed to get to 79 in the city tomorrow (but I just got home from NYC, where it was in the 80s and humid the whole time I was there)
<philipballew> but you learn to deal with it.
<philipballew> pleia2, I might need to come to the city to escape the heat or something.
<pleia2> philipballew: should do, it's nice!
<pleia2> maybe go to the beach
<philipballew> that actually sounds like a great idea. Something to do once I get back into the states.
<philipballew> I also found out my flight cuts through Atlanta. Not sure about this...
<pleia2> ok, I think we can wrap this up :)
<pleia2> thanks eps and philipballew
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul  1 02:14:04 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-07-01-02.00.moin.txt
<rww> pleia2: "I did also want to mention that we had a bug report filed to work with the LoCo Council to get reapproval done this cycle" Is that on Launchpad? If so, link? I couldn't find it.
<pleia2> rww: the bugs aren't public, they're simply a tracking mechanism for the council and it's shared with the team leads
<rww> Ah, okay.
<pleia2> it's not really used for anything, so there isn't info in it
<pleia2> just "need to renew this cycle" kind of thing
 * rww nods
<rww> I couldn't find the process on wiki.ubuntu.com, so I wasn't sure what it involved.
<rww> reapproval app would be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013 when it's created, right?
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [CaliforniaTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> rww: I haven't kept "Re" - just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2013
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<GNUdru> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/60487-kubuntu-v-ubuntu-looks-like-the-house-is-dividing
<darthrobot> Title: [Kubuntu v Ubuntu: looks like the house is dividing]
<pleia2> ah Sam Varghese
<pleia2> (he's pretty notorious for these kinds of posts)
<pleia2> but sensationalism works for page clicks, C'est la vie :)
<GNUdru> in my opinion now that Shuttleworth is putting all his eggs in the Mir basket all the derivatives will be forced away from being derivatives.   hear no one but Canonical has been able to get Mir working.  C'est la vie.  Ubuntu will no longer be the leader.  It'll be out standing in (Shuttleworth's) field. :-)
<GNUdru> ttyl
<pleia2> GNUdru: have you been following the threads on the devel mailing list?
<GNUdru> no sorry i haven't
<pleia2> the discussion is ongoing and progressing, benchmarks for the flavors have been created and shared
<GNUdru> gotta run sorry
<pleia2> it's worth a read if you want to build an informed opinion
<pleia2> lots of cool datapoints
<GNUdru> yeah i don't think it'll be successful.  even if some of the flavors follow, in general it can't work
<GNUdru> laws of physics.  it can't work
<pleia2> anyway, stay cool :)
<pleia2> (warm day!)
<rww> GNUdru: not sure what the laws of physics have to do with it. As far as I know, XMir should be able to handle X compatibility just fine, even for flavors that don't end up with a Mir backend. That said, I know that at least Kubuntu is just switching with Xorg, but I'm not sure why that implies they'll stop being Ubuntu derivatives.
<pleia2> the real problems actually begin to arise when the environments stop building for xorg and target wayland instead, xorg compat should be fine
<rww> indeed
<rww> Perhaps we'll end up with a WaylandMir or something ;)
<pleia2> I'm not losing sleep over it
<pleia2> wayland still has a long way to go before anyone defaults to it, I don't really see any writing on the wall at this point
<pleia2> and x will be around for a long time
<pleia2> s/anyone/anyone sane :)
<rww> I really don't see non-Ubuntu stuff going to Mir, but yeah, I'm not particularly concerned about it. Ubuntu has a long tradition of patching the heck out of packages to support Canonical projects, not like much will change.
<rww> so yes. storm in a teacup.
<rww> (Varghese's favorite type of storm >.>)
<pleia2> indeed
<GNUdru> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Comment-Don-t-develop-just-for-your-favourite-distribution-1874065.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Comment: Don't develop just for your favourite distribution - The H Open: News and Features]
<GNUdru> oh, I had to run earlier (and I'm just dropping in for a sec now), but what I meant by "laws of physics. can't work" is that in Mir, Shuttleworth is not providing a followable trail for the derivatives, so of course they will not follow.  Maybe some of the flavors (as opposed to nonShuttleworth-supported derivatives) will try it, and maybe even keep it up for awhile, but i doubt they can sustain it.  The thing that
<GNUdru> could change that would be if Shuttleworth is fantastically successful in his go-it-alone gambit and then has so much money coming in he can afford to really support downstream development and bothers to really expend effort to sell it.  Otherwise look for Ubuntu to lose its role as upstream distro for so many other distros.  The lot of them will be practically speaking forced to go X and Wayland.  No real choice.
<pleia2> not sure what you mean about "not providing a followable trail" - Mir is open source and on the mailing list the Mir developers have been aggressive about offering to help the flavors support Mir
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-02
<pleia2> I think they're doing a pretty good job, short of actually writing the Mir support for every DE
<rww> GNUdru: Can you address the point I made earlier? Specifically, as far as I know Xmir covers X compatibility, so programs that work on Xorg (including, say, openbox and xfce...) should work fine on Mir.
<rww> Thus it would seem to me that the "followable trail" is to use xorg for the next release or two, then switch to xmir, and in the meantime maybe find a developer to make a mir backend for their window manager (or not and just continue using xmir)
<rww> but perhaps my understanding is flawed, since I haven't read every single mailing list post about this :)
<pleia2> rww: strictly speaking they don't even need to stay on xorg, they all work with XMir now http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NDQ
<darthrobot> Title: [[Phoronix] Xfce, LXDE, & GNOME Are Running On Ubuntu XMir]
<pleia2> I think the question is whether Mir is ready for prime time, which is probably why LXDE is sticking with xorg this cycle
<philipballew> Always been a fan of LXDE
<rww> pleia2: Indeed. The "next release or two" bit was so the Ubuntu users can find all the bugs first ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-03
<kdub> hey channel
<raevol> hey
<philipballew> hello kdub
<Torikun_>  If anyone wants a tinyrss account on linux-toys.com let me know =) Tinyrss is a google reader replacement
<bkerensa> Is it nice and cool in California?
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, Just hit 100 here.
<bkerensa> :s
<philipballew> probably gonna hit 103 by 5
<bkerensa> its cooler today then the last few days
<pleia2> 67 in SF <3
<bkerensa> pleia2: ohhh cool :)
<bkerensa> something tells me it wont be next month when I come down
<bkerensa> :s
<rww> SF doesn't get very hot, really :P
<philipballew> pleia2, You should drive up 80 for a few hours. Might be a fun drive.
<akk> Only 86.5 here, quite a bit cooler than yesterday.
<bkerensa> rww: pff I have been there some months it was blazing out in the Castro and Haight
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> Sac is even hotter I think.
<bkerensa> not often but it can get hot
<pleia2> philipballew: yeah, that's not going to happen :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: oh yeah :) I would never live in Sac again not for all the tea in china
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew> yeah, Sac is 102 already
<akk> I came through Sac yesterday. It was pretty hot, but the hottest we saw was Livermore/Sunol.
<bkerensa> I remember passing out from heat when I grew up in Sac
<philipballew> I flew into Sac yesterday and felt my throat close up partly walking out the airport doors.
<bkerensa> philipballew: you all set for this month? When will you be coming up?
<bkerensa> hopefully Atul is coming :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, I'll be up in the 503 Saturday morning at 9 when my plane comes in from sac. I then have one hore to get the the community leadership summit.
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> jono: you have a fedex volunteer ^ :)
<philipballew> FedEx 4 life
<bkerensa> philipballew: will you be staying at the place near my house?
<philipballew> bkerensa, yeah.
<philipballew> I lie the area and the place
<philipballew> 8like
<bkerensa> philipballew: cool I can come up and meet you at the max each day and we can ride down together
<bkerensa> unless I make my fiancee drive me in
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew> The things we do for love
<pleia2> I ended up at http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/oregon/hilton-portland-and-executive-tower-PDXPHHH/index.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Portland Hotels | Hilton Portland & Executive Tower | Portland, OR]
<bkerensa> bkerensa@zen:~$ love
<bkerensa> The program 'love' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get install love
<pleia2> but MAX makes everything "close"
<bkerensa> ;)
<philipballew> I would love to bing my bike, but southwest might not like that.
<bkerensa> pleia2: we will have to plan for a Ubuntu Beering at one of the parties
<bkerensa> I can try and round up all the Debian folk  too
<pleia2> debian again would be nice
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> I land at 17:40 on friday before CLS
<pleia2> only staying through thursday though, taking a redeye to boston thursday night for a wedding
<philipballew> Was unaware we deal in 24 hour time here.
<bkerensa> ah
<philipballew> Love Boston.
<bkerensa> maybe I can just propose we do our third thursday debian beering on Wednesday or something
<pleia2> (said wedding was the original reason I wasn't going to attend, but pfft sleep)
<bkerensa> hah
<pleia2> my talk is Thursday morning
 * bkerensa will try to attend
<pleia2> but I try not to drink too much at conferences anyway :)
<philipballew> If it's a Redye, cant you do the meeting at or near the airport bkerensa so she can come and make the plane?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I reserve 90% of my annual drinking for OSCON ;p
<bkerensa> philipballew: It would be up to the rest of the debian people
<pleia2> philipballew: I need to be at the airport by 8
<bkerensa> philipballew: we will get something in that she can make surely
<philipballew> I do to pleia2. I don't wanna be the guy who runs around the hall screaming with his shirt off. I saw that once at SCALE.
<bkerensa> philipballew: which day are you flying out and what time? Did you give yourself a bigger gap like I suggested?
<philipballew> bkerensa, Yes, I picked a 730 flight
<philipballew> direct back to southwest.
<philipballew> The only airline I use for west coast travel.
<pleia2> bkerensa: as a woman attending a conference alone in an unfamiliar city with many people I don't know, conferences are a bad place to get drunk :)
<philipballew> Southwest basically owns Sacramento.
<pleia2> apparently I save up drinking for when with friends
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> notably... One or two ciders do me in :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> fortunately that's not the case with me, so I can drink some
<pleia2> 2, not 6 ;)
<philipballew> 2 and I am not in good shape...
<bkerensa> the odd thing is Cider kicks me harder than whisky
<bkerensa> :s
<philipballew> I had a Pabst recently, and a Fat Tire before that.
<pleia2> lightweights
<philipballew> Out and proud pleia2
<bkerensa> \o/ Piwik
<jono> mmmm
<jono> drunking
<jono> drinking
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> see he is already drunk ^
 * jono loves drinking :-)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> jono: oh are you allowed to booze this year?
<bkerensa> last year something was up right?
<jono> bkerensa, yup, I am on the booze train this year :-)
<bkerensa> If anyone wants to tour the new Portland Mozilla Office before it opens... I can probably setup a tour
<jono> last year I was on antibiotics
<bkerensa> The community section of the office is amazing :)
<bkerensa> jono: how many attendees for CLS? Robyn just replied she said if I have this answer she can have an answer by next monday
<bkerensa> jono: just wondering if the current is up to date
<jono> bkerensa, I need to refresh the page with recent attendees
<jono> registrations
<jono> will do that tomorrow
<jono> brb
<bkerensa> k
<Torikun_> Is it true that MIR forked code from Wayland?
<Torikun_> I read that on a recent reddit post
<philipballew> hey steve
<steve> hey whats up
<philipballew> steve, Just trying to not die in the auburn heat
<philipballew> Was out of the country for a few
<philipballew> and show back up to this
<steve> Ohh nice, where at
<steve> and yeah Ive heard the heat is terrible.
<philipballew> steve, Mexico City. went down to visit a friend. It;s like 103 now here.
<steve> philipballew, Nice, and man that sucks.
<raevol> philililililililililipballew
<raevol> que pasa mi amigo philipballew
<philipballew> raevol, sup bro!
<raevol> supsup
<raevol> whatchoo doing tomorrow
<raevol> oh you're in auburn
<raevol> irrelevant
<philipballew> raevol, I am in Auburn, so tomorrow I will be sweating ans wishing it was below 105.
<raevol> good luck with that
<raevol> may i suggest investing in a swamp cooler
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-05
<bkerensa> pleia2: you beating me in steps :s
<bkerensa> pleia2: :) I got a Flex today
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-06
<MarkDude> Oh wow, one hellof a bio- http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013/public/schedule/detail/28141
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Phone and Tablet - Intro to Design and Development: OSCON 2013 - O'Reilly Conferences, July 22 - 26, 2013, Portland, OR]
<MarkDude> Mark S Today "he lives on the lovely Isle of Man along with 12 ducks, the equally lovely Claire, two black bitches "...
<MarkDude> Not really seen that word used in a bio like this. I would say its passive agressive- whilst some would call it passive awesome
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-30
<grantbow> hello sekka1
<sekka1> Hey grantbow....hows it going?
<sekka1> grantbow: this is garland
<grantbow> sekka1: glad you made it back in time
<grantbow> i recognized the id
<rww> okay, going to dinner. i will be back before 7PM this time :P :P
<nhaines> rww: Promises.  :P
<rww> although iirc pleia2 is around for this one too
<ianorlin> yay
<grantbow> hi jjiimm
<jjiimm> hi
<rww> o/
<grantbow> \o
<elky> o/
<grantbow> almost meeting time
<ianorlin> how waas powertop using 160 megabytes of ram
<pleia2> hah
<ianorlin> three times even vlc
<pleia2> meeting in 5 minutes
<rww> brb in 1h5m
<pleia2> :P
<DonkeyHotei> jjiimm as in stockford?
<jjiimm> y
<DonkeyHotei> y not?
<jjiimm> double duplex this time
<pleia2> I'll be in the wrong timezone for the next meeting
<rww> it's totally philip's turn ;[
<rww> anyways. meeting time?
<pleia2> meeting time!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun 30 02:00:47 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> rww: I'll follow up with philip over email to see where he's been
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<rww> \o
<eps> o/
<nhaines> \o
<grantbow> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<pleia2> woo :)
<pleia2> Agenda: /data/Photos/20140629
<pleia2> oops :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June29
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June29 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic Further discussion and decision on Leadership document amendment: Decisions on non-agendized topics during IRC meetings
<pleia2> rww: all yours!
<rww> whoo, my favorite word
<rww> So hopefully everyone had a chance to look at the mailing list post already
<pleia2> at the last meeting there was lots of talk about adjusting the time (36 vs 48 or something)
<pleia2> but consensus seemed to be that it's a good idea
<rww> tl;dr for anyone who hasn't is in the first paragraph of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-June/002437.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Leadership Document amendment: Decisions on non-agendized topics during IRC meetings]
<rww> yeah, that's the impression I got too
<rww> Anyone have an issue with the amendment, apart from the time?
<nhaines> It looks good to me.
<elky> o/
<ianorlin> I like the idea
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> the rationale for 36 hours was that it allows folks to add friday after work
<pleia2> which seems reasonable
<rww> otoh, they have two weeks to add...
<rww> well, 12 days
<pleia2> heh, right
<rww> does anyone have a preference other than 36 or 48?
<elky> and friday night drinks inspired ideas could probably do with a fortnight cooldown ;)
<rww> also, does anyone particularly prefer 48 over 36? (I don't)
<grantbow> 48 seems right to me
<DonkeyHotei> 36 seems like a compromise
<pleia2> 48 is fine
<elky> i like 48
 * grantbow wasn't aware of discussion of less than 36
<pleia2> easier on the brain
<DonkeyHotei> also, i stand by my recommendation of an 8pm cutoff instead of 7pm
<ianorlin> 48
<rww> I'd like to call for an everybody-vote on 48, then.
<nhaines> It's a bad compromise.  If the point is to allow people time to view the meeting agenda and schedule accordingly, then it's better to allow people to do that on Friday night and not Saturday morning.
<elky> nhaines: good point
<pleia2> and this is just for decision-making things anyway, if it's "chat about some idea" I think it's fine to add things later
<ianorlin> like oclug is saturday morning and 4 hours
<pleia2> we don't decide much :)
<rww> pleia2: yep. It's specifically taking action on things.
<pleia2> #chair rww
<darthrobot> Current chairs: pleia2 rww
<pleia2> rww: you can make votes!
<rww> pleia2: can everyone vote by default?
<pleia2> rww: make vote
<nhaines> rww: create votes.
<pleia2> with zee bot
<DonkeyHotei> i vote for 47 hours
 * rww checks docs, decides "yes"
<rww> #vote Approve amendment as presented on mailing list, with 48 hours (all present may vote)
<darthrobot> Please vote on: Approve amendment as presented on mailing list, with 48 hours (all present may vote)
<darthrobot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<rww> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from rww
<elky> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from elky
<pleia2> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from pleia2
<eps> -1
<darthrobot> -1 received from eps
<ianorlin> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from ianorlin
<DonkeyHotei> +0
<darthrobot> +0 received from DonkeyHotei
<nhaines> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from nhaines
<grantbow> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from grantbow
<rww> I think that's everyone.
<rww> #endvote
<darthrobot> Voting ended on: Approve amendment as presented on mailing list, with 48 hours (all present may vote)
<darthrobot> Votes for:6 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<darthrobot> Motion carried
<pleia2> thanks rww
<rww> I call that rough consensus, so I'll edit the wiki and send to the mailing list.
<pleia2> #action rww to update wiki and mailing list with results
<darthrobot> ACTION: rww to update wiki and mailing list with results
<rww> #topic Any other business
<rww> Anyone have anything?
<pleia2> ah, upcoming events
 * rww ponders mailing list for this month
<rww> yep, some discussion about that on there. If anyone has any ideas, even if you think they're not awesome, please go add to that :D
<nhaines> Installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a very old laptop and an HP netbook running some HP Linux yesterday.  Ran very well on both.
<rww> nice thread about hard disk quality, that was interesting to read
<nhaines> OCLUG is planning another installfest for October, so that's a thing too.
<rww> same setup as the recent one?
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> Yup, but with more proactive advertising from what we've learned from the last one.
<rww> nice
<elky> make sure you hit up university campuses if nothing else
<pleia2> some Ubuntu Hours upcoming, SF and Berkeley: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<elky> and (lesson learned also) not the week before...
 * eps is looking for a "better" installfest worksheet
 * rww counts on fingers
<pleia2> oh! there may be a Juju workshop at SFSU some time in the next couple of months, hoping to get an Orange Box for the event too (a Canonical employee would bring it)
<rww> pleia2: does the one on the 9th correspond with a BAD dinner>
<rww> coincide **
<pleia2> rww: I am not calling one, but someone might
<rww> pleia2: (re: SFSU) awesome! i'd be interested in going to that, the stuff on G+ about orange box has been fun
<pleia2> no credit for me, Sameer just Cc:ed me on discussions with Canonifolk :)
<rww> also Juju in general. They scaled it up to some ridiculous number of instances recently to test performance
<rww> Anyone on utopic?
<pleia2> does tablet count? :)
<rww> no, but how is tablet going too :P
 * rww is all Debian and Android right now, hasn't been keeping track
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> is good
<grantbow> fyi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn
<darthrobot> Title: [UtopicUnicorn - Ubuntu Wiki]
<ianorlin> I have done some lubuntu on utopic
<nhaines> eps: what's lacking from the current worksheet?
<ianorlin> did three of the tests for the alpha1
<rww> oh! Ubuntu One shutdown is almost exactly a month from now, so if you haven't yet pulled your data from that go do it
<elky> owncloud is pretty good as a replacement if you have a vps or whatever. really easy to get going
<rww> like, go do it now before you forget :P
 * rww is out of AOBs
 * pleia2 too
<eps> nhaines: things like whether a machine has PS/2 ports, or is USB-only
<nhaines> I recommend Copy as a U1 replacement, plus you can move your U1 files over for free.  Shameless referral link (extra 5GB) is here: https://copy.com?r=sSPOra
<darthrobot> [R: www.copy.com] Title: [Copy]
<rww> Someone wrote a GUI client for Microsoft OneDrive recently, but I suspect that will not be a popular U1 alternative.
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> (OneDrive used to be called SkyDrive)
<rww> hasn't PS/2 been legacy since like 2000
<ianorlin> it is still on new mobos
 * pleia2 just recently replaced her ps/2 keyboard
<rww> wow, finally something my work computers are cutting-edge about
<nhaines> Not sure it's terribly relevant for an installfest either--no OS doesn't support both.
<pleia2> rww: haha
<elky> pleia2: was it a M?
<eps> nhaines: I'm getting ready to install on a bunch of former XP machines, and it makes a difference for us
<pleia2> elky: nah, but a close M successor
<elky> so oldschool
<rww> nhaines: did the recent installfest discriminate between BIOS and UEFI, or not bother because Ubuntu?
<rww> (and Secure Boot on vs. off vs. not present, I guess)
<ianorlin> most were vista machines or xp ones
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> ok, wrap up time?
<nhaines> rww: not because Ubuntu.
<rww> pleia2: yep
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun 30 02:28:41 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-06-30-02.00.moin.txt
<rww> I did post-meeting stuff last meeting, I choose... nhaines!
<nhaines> eps: I'd like to know more.
<nhaines> rww: I'm trying to get MIDI working in DOSBox so I can get sound working in Privateer and also immediately redo all the work when I reinstall 14.04 which I should do now.  :P
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: July 13th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> you people make me cry
<rww> one of these days I will con someone into being delegated to
<grantbow> thanks everyone
<nhaines> I can probably do it tonight before bed.
<rww> nhaines: yay \o/
<pleia2> :)
<eps> nhaines: Mostly Dell hardware being repurposed. There are a bunch of system units, boxes of keyboards, mice, power cords, etc. Part of the task is to create a detailed record for each machine, with the Dell-assigned Service Tag, and a bunch of information gleaned from dmidecode, lspci, etc.
<nhaines> eps: doesn't sound like an installfest at all.
 * nhaines wonders if there's good asset management records software for Ubuntu out there.
<nhaines> Besides Landscape.  :P
<ianorlin> I wish places that sold computers gave the info of lscpi when buying the pc and stuff but instead they don't
<eps> All of the machines are destined for the same organization, but volunteers are going to go through more or less the same steps as with an ordinary installfest.
<elky> nhaines: http://www.open-audit.org/ like?
<darthrobot> Title: [Open-AudIT - The network inventory, audit, documentation and management tool.]
<DonkeyHotei> eps: part of my inattentiveness at this meeting is due to the simultaneous meeting in #partimus
<eps> While the machines would be set up more or less identically, they'll be deployed for different tasks. Some won't be appropriate for low-spec machines, while for others that won't matter.
<grantbow> elky: thanks for the link
<elky> i couchsurfed at the openaudit guy's house for a conference week once and got a demo. was pretty cool
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership updated
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> cool
<eps> If some of them need to have money thrown at them (e.g. new video cards), we want to know that sooner rather than later.
<rww> the spacing is weird on some things but it was like that on things i didn't touch so i blame Canonical and/or Moin
<elky> blame canonical for choosing moin, best of both
<rww> p. much
<rww> mediawiki 4 lyfe
<DonkeyHotei> mediawiki needs mysql, moin doesn't
<elky> mediawiki wasn't good enough in 2006 apparently
<rww> I think you can Juju Mediawiki, maybe we should get jcastro on it
<rww> heh, TIL https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:PostgreSQL
<darthrobot> Title: [Manual:PostgreSQL - MediaWiki]
<elky> yeah i was confused, i'm pretty sure i've set mediawiki up with non-mysql before
<rww> it apparently works better with MariaDB than MySQL even
<rww> although they're similar enough that w/e
<grantbow> not according to the maria folks ;-)
 * eps is looking at Bitnami ... it looks like they support DokuWiki, MediaWiki, and something called Tiki Wiki CMS Groupware
<grantbow> between bitnami.com and turnkeylinux.org there are quite a few ami options
<nhaines> Yay, I got MIDI working.
<pleia2> :)
<DonkeyHotei> so did i, but over usb and without dos
<nhaines> For some reason I have to run timidity directly in ALSA server mode.  Also there doesn't appear to be a way to make it do this with its config files.
<DonkeyHotei> it's in /etc/default/timidity
<nhaines> I know where the config files are.  There doesn't appear to be a way to make it daemonize correctly.
<nhaines> Which is strange because I'd swear I had it running like that before.
<DonkeyHotei> daemonizes correctly for me on precise
<nhaines> Not really relevant.  I'm not on precise and I'm not having trouble with it daemonizing.  It just doesn't daemonize as an ALSA server and there are no config file settings to allow it to do so.
<DonkeyHotei> sounds like an initscript cockup between releases
<nhaines> Highly doubtful.
<rww> needs more systemd
<DonkeyHotei> i might look into it more when i get the chance to set up timidity under trusty
<pleia2> woo, a berkeley lug post on the lxer round-up ;) http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/203432/
<darthrobot> Title: [LXer: LXer Weekly Roundup for 29-Jun-2014]
<pleia2> "A June ’14 Distro Categorization"
<grantbow> pleia2: nice catch, thanks, I added that link to a comment of the berkeleylug.com post.
 * AndroUser says hello
 * philip changes nick
<philip> Trying to figure out the best irc app for my android tablet currently.
<jose> and looks like you're on your own
<philip> Forever alone
<grantbow> AndChat maybe?
<DonkeyHotei> i use AndChat
<philip> I was using yaaic and download both andchat and Android irc. Android irc seems really good.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-01
<ianorlin> hmm 3 rejection letters from jobs today
 * pleia2 sends ianorlin flowers
<pleia2> sorry to hear, I went through a month of "not what we're looking for" and no callbacks a couple years ago, nothing worse
 * ianorlin has been looking for a year but has only got to interviews
<pleia2> rough :(
 * ianorlin likes one thing about ubuntu is that you can contribute if you don't have experience in formally a job
<ianorlin> people are not endowed with work experince when born and sometimes finding job when having none is really hard
<nhaines> ianorlin: plus, the Ubuntu experience is *real world* experience.  I've gotten at least two jobs just from that, plus plenty of side work.
<nhaines> So don't be afraid to put that on your resume.  :)
<grantbow> ianorlin: finding the right fit takes time but it's worth the effort to find the right fit for both you and the future company
<ianorlin> I have
<nhaines> Oh, the reason timidity doesn't daemonize is because /etc/timidity needs to be owned by timidity.  I'm certain this is broken but have no idea what the "right" fix would be.
<nhaines> I might have to boot up Ubuntu 6.06 LTS or 8.04 LTS and check into that.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: only the directory needs to be owned by timidity, not anything in it, at least on precise
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<grantbow> good morning
<Roguehorse> Hey Grant, how are you? : )
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-02
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: correct, only the directory.  I still don't like it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-06
<pleia2> post meeting tasks and team reports for may&june done
 * pleia2 applies gold star to self
<DonkeyHotei> yey!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-29
<Roguehorse> who's already here for the meeting?
<nhaines> Well, I am.
<Roguehorse> never fails, people who can't program always say "just make an excell sheet"
<Roguehorse> yay!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jun 29 02:00:06 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Welcome to tonight's Ubuntu California meeting!
<Roguehorse> o/
<nhaines> Our agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15June28
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15June28 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Glad to see there are a couple people around tonight.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events and announcements
<MajB> You got a visitor from AZLOCO as well.
<nhaines> MajB: welcome!
<MajB> Thank you
<pleia2> hi MajB, I owe you an email (or maybe this meeting can help!)
<nhaines> So I'm giving a talk at the San Gabriel Valley LUG on July 9th.
<Roguehorse> cool
<nhaines> I'll be giving a presentation on writing an open source book with a publisher and also talking about how Free Software can take you through the entire self-publishing process.
<Roguehorse> oooh......very cool =)
<pleia2> nice
<Roguehorse> will the notes be available online after?
<nhaines> My upcoming traditionally published book has been created with 100% Ubuntu except where I needed a Windows 10 screenshot, with very little difficulties.  So it'll be a fun presentation.
<nhaines> I might just wing this one, depending on what I manage to do for a presentation, but if I have notes, or if I can get a recording, I'll get it online somewhere shortly thereafter.
<nhaines> I'll know more about that next weekend.
<Roguehorse> sweet =)
<nhaines> Details at http://www.sgvlug.org/ if anyone down in SoCal wants to try and make it!
<darthrobot`> Title: [SGVLUG]
<nhaines> Does anyone have any other announcements or upcoming events?
<pleia2> not in the loco directory yet, but we'll host our regular ubuntu hour next week, on july 8th
<pleia2> in san francisco
<pleia2> will likely do a debian dinner after too, but I'll confirm and email the list
<pleia2> that's it from me
<nhaines> pleia2: ooh, maybe I should put my talk on the LoCo directory.  Thanks for the reminder.  :)
<nhaines> And glad to hear that Ubuntu Hour's still going strong up there.  I'll cross my fingers for the dinner.
<pleia2> sure
<nhaines> Okay, if no one else has anything upcoming...
<Roguehorse> I had some stuff lined up but with my health the way it is I don't know much anymore of what's going to happen
<nhaines> Roguehorse: I hope your health improves.  Don't be afraid to work with others to get help with those events!
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<Roguehorse> nhaines: thanks.....I'm trying to juggle a lot
<nhaines> That's the end of our agenda items.  Does anyone have any last comments or topics to bring up?
<pleia2> MajB: the floor is yours :)
<pleia2> MajB emailed me on thursday to talk about some possible cross-loco activities, but they can likely say more about it
<MajB> Since we are right next to each other my Team Leader asked me to reach out to you folks to see if we could pool our resources and perhaps do something together
<MajB> All I really need right now is  a POC from you folks.
<pleia2> nhaines and ianorlyn are among our team leads this year, so they're both good people to contact
<MajB> This is something that he has been thinking about for a while and sees that perhaps it is time to start.
<Roguehorse> second that
<pleia2> and more generally our mailing list, since we're a very self driven group (don't need permission for things, people just dive in): ubuntu-us-ca@lists.ubuntu.com
<nhaines> The mailing list is a great idea.  You can email me if you need any specific things but I'm on the mailing list too.  :)
<pleia2> the last time I saw folks from the AZ LoCo was at SCALE in 2014, we're always looking for volunteers to help with the booth there
<nhaines> My email address is nhaines at ubuntu dot com.
<pleia2> and speakers for ubucon that we host :)
<MajB> Well we run 4 ubuntu hours and 2 install fests every month.
<nhaines> And SCALE's one big place we can always use volunteers.  Ubucon always needs volunteers.  :)
<pleia2> MajB: that's wonderful
<MajB> Yes we had reps attend SCALE
<nhaines> What's the attendance like on your installfests?
<MajB> So I will pick a name and continue to email.  I would also like to see something happen
<MajB> 12-28 this year.  The Ubuntu Hours are of course less.
<MajB> Unfortunately we only have two LUGs in state but we also do things for them when asked
<nhaines> That's fantastic!  You should be very proud.
<nhaines> And let me put my LoCo Council hat on for a moment and second that.  :)
<MajB> The name of the game is spread Ubuntu
<Roguehorse> nice =)
<nhaines> I hope to hear more on our mailing list, where everyone can get involved.  It sounds like we ought to be able to join together.  :)
<MajB> LoCo council.  Yep.  We have re-validation coming up in September.
<Roguehorse> MajB: What's your mailing list?
<MajB> Wait
<nhaines> I look forward to th evaulation.
<MajB> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-az
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu-us-az Info Page]
<nhaines> Boy, this wireless keyboard is just fighting me tonight.
<nhaines> Great, I'll have to peek at the list archives.
<nhaines> Okay, is there any other business before we wrap this up?
<MajB> I would check the wiki  to look at activities https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam
<darthrobot`> Title: [ArizonaTeam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> MajB: thanks for coming, the work on your team is really inspiring
<MajB> Thank you.
<Roguehorse> MajB: Yeah..very cool! Thanks for coming over.
<pleia2> nhaines: nothing from me
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: sorry dude, my brain is mush.
<nhaines> Okay, so I think that about wraps things up.  As always, you can bring discussion up on our mailing list, and of course, the channel is always open!
<nhaines> Our next meeting is Sunday, July 12th, at 7PDT.  By which time https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12 will be a thing!
<darthrobot`> [404] Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Thanks for coming everyone.  Hope to see you next time!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jun 29 02:21:31 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-06-29-02.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> MajB: thanks for attending the meeting tonight.  I'm looking forward to working together.
<DonkeyHotei> crap, missed everything but the ending
<MajB> Excellent.  It should be interesting.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: that was the best part!
<nhaines> Plus you were in time for the meeting long URL. :)
<MajB> I searched but could not find any example of two LoCos working together on a single project.
<Roguehorse> MajB: You're joking?
<MajB> Not one that they initiated.
<pleia2> when I lived in Pennsylvania I drove up to New York to present at once of their release parties once, would also participate in New Jersey Ubuntu gaming/LAN parties
<nhaines> MajB: Ubucon LA comes immediately to mind.  And Ubucon EU is coming next year!
<MajB> Well there you go.
<Roguehorse> Well, I think it's a great idea. We should all be working together anyway. We're all in this for the same reasons mostly after all. =)
<pleia2> indeed :)
<MajB> +1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 12th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Yay, post-meeting stuffs is done!
<Roguehorse> what does anyone know about kickstarters?
<ianorlin> be careful as if they get funded sometimes they don't deliver
<ianorlin> especially for hardware stuff
<Roguehorse> no hardware.....this is a software idea
<ianorlin> ah that might work better I don't know much about compared to other online people
<Roguehorse> no worries. it's a stab. just checking to see what others might know. I haven't considered it until just a few days ago. I think my idea stands a chance though.
<pleia2> I've contributed to a few over the years
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-30
<nhaines> Wait, I thing what's missing here is context.
<nhaines> Roguehorse: do you want to know about kickstarters as a backer or a project?
 * ianorlin right clicks
<nhaines> Better than wrong clicks!
<pleia2> wrong_clicks--
<ianorlin> http://www.gamasutra.com/view/pressreleases/246596/SMACH_Zero_Technical_Specifications.php I wonder how well this could run ubuntu touch
<darthrobot`> Title: [Gamasutra - Press Releases - SMACH Zero Technical Specifications]
<DonkeyHotei> it's x86, so it cannot
<ianorlin> ah
<Roguehorse> nhaines: backer
<nhaines> Roguehorse: so the way that works is that you find something you believe in and give them money, and hope they can finish it.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Ok, then I guess I would be submitting the project
<Roguehorse> nhaines: I've never looked into it before
<nhaines> Roguehorse: then the first step is to read the FAQs and look at a few successful crowdfunding campaigns.
<nhaines> Typically you need to have a concrete business plan and a working prototype.
<Roguehorse> ok.....I'm just getting started but that should be easy enough
<nhaines> Crowdfunding is basically for someone who has everything in place and is ready to go and just needs the funding.
<nhaines> Because anything less and no one has any confidence to back the project.  :)
<nhaines> The cat has decided the best place to sleep is in my room, on top of my old jeans on the bed.
<nhaines> This is despite otherwise refusing to sit in my lap or sleep on me bed in any general circumstances.
<Roguehorse> I have a bloodhound.......he used to sleep on my bed
<Roguehorse> he sleeps on the couch now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-02
<tgm4883> Hello California, is it ok to ask a semi-off topic question in here?
<tgm4883> I'll take that silence as a yes
<tgm4883> I've bet jcastro on the Oregon-Michigan state (college football) game where the loser will make a contribution to a charity in the winners state. What I'm trying to do is find a way to get others involved (cause charity and I think it would be fun). Are there any college football fans in here that would like to participate? I plan on asking some of the other
<tgm4883> locos as well and I'm trying to match up teams
 * pleia2 doesn't pay attention to any football
<nhaines> tgm4883: Totally fine!  You may want to try the mailing list though.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-03
 * ianorlin is listening to pleia2 having an interview with linux luddites for the second time
<nhaines> Ooh, where?
<MajB> Hello folks.  I am from the Arizona LoCo.  I want to toss out an idea for you from the California Team to think about.  My Team Leader has suggested that perhaps we should have a meet and greet some where on the Arizona/California border to discuss possible future cooperation and just to meet face to face.
<MajB> Most of our members are in the Phoenix area but an over-nighter is not off the table.  Any interest from your side?
<akk> In the bay area, we had trouble getting people to go to events in other parts of the bay area. :) LA people might travel more, though.
<MajB> Out of curiosity, where are most of your members located?
<akk> I'm not the person to ask since I've been out of CA a few years (I just lurk here because NM doesn't seem to have a loco).
<akk> But it might be close to half bay area, half greater LA (just a few outside those two areas).
<MajB> You didn't see my post on the Ubuntu NM LoCo forum by any chance did you?
<akk> No ... a web forum? I generally don't do web forums (maybe that's why I think there's no NM loco).
<MajB> Our Team offered assistance to NM to get them rolling again.  So far no takers.
<akk> I wonder if there's anyone who even saw it. There doesn't seem to be anyone on mailing lists or IRC ...
<akk> There's a LUG in Santa Fe, but they're disorganized and I'm never sure when/where they're meeting so I haven't managed to get there yet.
<akk> Presumably there are some in Albuquerque.
<MajB> The Santa Fe LUG is the only one still active.  At least I found no evidence of one in Albuquerque that was holding meeting or other events.
<MajB> Nothing statewide though.
<akk> That's too bad, I had the impression ABQ was better about tech events. I seldom make it down there, though (2-hr drive each way).
<MajB> That was one of the reasons we offered assistance.
<akk> I'd love to see some kind of statewide Linux/FOSS group that didn't require everyone driving to the same place very often, like a mailing list or IRC.
<akk> But I'm a lousy organizer.
<akk> This CA loco used to have a really active IRC channel but it seems like most people have stopped using IRC.
<MajB> akk:  If you have an interest in trying to revive the NM Team visit our IRC channel #ubuntu-us-az or drop us an email at questions@azloco.com
<MajB> We will try to provide you assistance.
<akk> Thanks, MajB. I don't think I have enough interest to try to do it singlehandedly, though.
<MajB> Understand.  The offer stands though.
<ianorlin> yeah that does happen
<nhaines> MajB: you should really use our mailing list to bring up these ideas.  We don't use IRC for that kind of team coordination.
<nhaines> Our mailing list is ubuntu-us-ca@lists.ubuntu.com
<MajB> That was why I was asking for a POC.
<pleia2> our mailing list is the best POC too :) we are loosely organized so a POC doesn't really decide what we all do, we all work on projects and collaborations as we have time/ability
<nhaines> Plus, you were given a couple individual email addresses for further questions.  But the mailing list is the point of contact for group discussions like this.  :)
<ianorlin> yes mailing list good for group discussion
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-05
<Roguehorse> hello
<ianorlin>  hi
<pleia2> g'day ianorlin
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-05
<nhaines> Aww, I missed the beginning of Juno's Jupiter Orbital Insertion burn.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-07
<pleia2> fwiw, meetup.com has been very good for our events discoverability-wise, so far I think it has bumped the number of people who attend
<pleia2> but I've noticed that there is a high percentage of people who sign up and never show, much higher than I've seen for other RSVP systems
<pleia2> I think that's a "thing" with free meetup groups, I've seen it happen with other groups too
<pleia2> and I would like to keep the LTP (and/or an "email me to RSVP) option as long as we can, there is still strong opposition to using the proprietary, aggressive meetup.com tooling and a lot of folks here simply won't
<lynorian> pleia2, yeah I agree lots of people sign up to meetups then don't show
<DonkeyHotei> it's like a like button i guess
<philipballew> Putting signs with free food helped me. But then people showed up for the food and nothing else.
<nhandler> I'm guilty of clicking the button on meetup and not showing (although I do try and update my rsvp when possible). Clicking the button adds it to my calendar, sends me reminders, and sends me updates from the organizers.
<philipballew> I like how meetup.com can add it to your calender. Thats probably its best feature for me.
<lynorian> it does not have calcurse support
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-08
<philipballew> lynorian, we can only dream
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-10
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
<DonkeyHotei> MichaelPaoli: are people doing installs?
<pleia2> nhaines: I'm getting a "We currently can't get in touch with your Organizer about your group's Meetup fees. We need updated payment info to keep your group going. If you can reach them, please ask them to email billing@meetup.com." when I go to our meetup page, do you know what this is about?
<nhaines> pleia2: I do not!  So I will ping the community team and find out.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-09
<metalbiker> finally here. i'm going to be here all day thank goodness! anybody online today?
<chelz> juset about
<chelz> feeling existential
<metalbiker> hey, chelz. good to see you here as well. i'm kinda in and out at the moment. lunch time. lol
<metalbiker> where do you live chelz?
<chelz> i'm in the east bay, near walnut creek
<metalbiker> wow, finally back. major power outage.
<metalbiker> what's up lynorian?
<lynorian> overly hot
<metalbiker> lol, i know that's right. same here. where do you live? i'm here in apple valley.
<lynorian> Torrance cooler than a lot but I have no air conditioing
<metalbiker> oh no!! how do you manage all day/night without it? O.O
<lynorian> sea breeze
<metalbiker> oh nice! I'd give anything to be by the ocean on the beach right now.
<lynorian> running water?
<lynorian> other than a spigot back out front
<metalbiker> oh ok. i was in santa monica back in December and man, beautiful. this high desert is pretty but i'd rather be down there.
<metalbiker> how long have you been a member of the ubuntu team?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-02
<nhaines> Meeting coming up!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul  2 02:02:19 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hello everyone, and welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for July 1st, 2018.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda, which is empty, is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18July01
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18July01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming Events
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase starts tomorrow!  Although technically, more like tonight, thanks to UTC.
<nhaines> Photographers and illustrators can submit CC-BY, CC-BY-SA, and CC0 licensed images for selection as default wallpapers in Ubuntu 18.10.
<nhaines> The contest will run until August 13th, and then submissions will be closed and selection of the final 12 images will begin.
<nhaines> More information will be available at the usual places, including my blog and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase, later tonight.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Are there any announcements at this time?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other Business
<nhaines> Is there any other business to discuss at this meeting?
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting will be on July 15th, 2018 at 7pm.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul  2 02:14:25 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-07-02-02.02.moin.txt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-04
<PoeDameron> Hey guys have you played "Star Wars: Commander"?  Is pleia2 still on?  Anyway, it's a cool game.  Well, it was good to see you, got to go!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-07-01
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 21st, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<aidian> no meetings in a while!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-07-05
<nhaines> aidian: summer slump!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-07-06
<aidian> nhaines: indeed, i am slumped over my desk as we speak!
